# Getting Close



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Well I think this next couple of weeks is going to fly by.

I'm on my 5th day of HRT and my DP is on her 4th day of stims and has a scan booked for Thursday to see how its all going.
Amazing to think that within a couple weeks we could be walking out of the hospital with 2 embryos (hopefully) settling in.

We’ve been pretty lucky and not had any side effects so far other than being tired.  Hopefully that wont change ... ive heard some horror stories about moods on Gonal lol

Is anyone else about where we are right now? Doing partner/partner egg transfer or not?

Its really exciting ... just hope we’re doing everything right. 
Any tips / suggestions on foods etc? Ive been reading about pineapple core for my womb lining and protein for us both.
xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Not egg sharing with partner but did want to say yay, exciting times for you guys!!!


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Yep  
Cant wait.
Whats your next step?
x


----------

